# Swordfishing Sat Night



## TCAT

Had plans to fish the Pensacola Juniors and PBGFC Intraclub tourney on Saturday. Went to get the boat ready and both motors wouldn't stay running. Long story short ended up replacing both fuel supply pumps and a whole host of other parts all day on Saturday. At last minute decided to go ahead and fun fish Sat night and Sunday. Left perdido pass Saturday night around 8PM. It was a little bumpy and we took our time. Made it finally to the Spur around midnight. Put the first line out and immediately hook up. I mean as soon as I put the rod in the holder I saw the disco light come to the surface. 10 minutes later we put a 70lb sword in the boat. Move the boat back to the same spot and put another line out. As I'm attached the ballon to the rod the line is yanked out of my hand. Craig gets on the rod and the hook pulls. He reels in the line to check the bait and low and behold a huge sword follows the squid all the way to the boat. Freaking out...we are trying desperately to hook the fish. It seem like ten minutes but we hooked the fish on 5 or 6 occassion only to have the hook pull but this fish was on a mission. Finally we get a solid hook up and Craig settles in to battle. After a few hours we pull a massive sword over the gunnels we think will go 200. Stoked and with no space we decided to head in. This was the best sword action I've ever experienced!


----------



## yakitiyak

Nice!!!


----------



## MSViking

Outstanding! You pay your dues on the tough days to be rewarded with trips like you had! Awesome!


----------



## MillerTime

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Chris V

Sweeeeet! Good job guys!


----------



## Tobiwan

Nice!!


----------



## coolbluestreak

Very nice!


----------



## Downtime2

Good job Keith and Co.....


----------



## Frenchy

Well done guys, right time, right place !!!


----------



## bquared

You were rewarded for your "Boat Blues" for spending most of the day getting her ready to ride. I think that swork will not disappoint the 200LB mark!!!


----------



## DISANTO

You guys are my heroes. Congrats!!!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

Good Lord Man !

Nice Job :thumbsup:


----------



## Head Kned

That's a great report. I bet that was exciting trying to hook up to that big girl next to the boat.


----------



## fishsticker

Great job! Guess you were definitely in the right area with that type of fast action.


----------



## andyyar

Great work Keith and Craig! Must have been some serious adrenaline flowing having that sucker right there at the boat for so long. I'm sure that was quite a fire drill for a couple of minutes. Two drops, two swords and come home is an efficient way to get the groceries.


----------



## wide spread

That's a stud. Good job.


----------



## jplvr

Very nice!


----------



## Dynamic

Way to go!!!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher

Pretty work! I love that area!


----------



## bshep12

Nice fish


----------



## matttheboatman

Nice fish and really great story. I can just imaging the excitement of a turned on Sword with his eyeballs aglo trying to yank that squid out of your hands! Awesome!


----------



## James Fink

DANGIT MAN!!! Awesome job!


----------



## nb&twil

Not much else to say other than GOOD JOB!!! Thanks for sharing. Glad your motor issues didn't keep you guys at home. Can't wait to venture out there and learn a little about a fishery that I know very little about.


----------



## Fish Eye

Nice work guys. I wish I would of gone to the spur. Looks like it was on out there.


----------



## Xiphius

Couple of dock shots, that fish kicked my butt, I'm rethinking my goal to catch a really big broadbill.


----------



## Chris V

Great pics man. I hope I'll have similar ones next weekend


----------



## my3nme

That's one heck of a trip. Congrats


----------



## jet

Great night for your swording. I was out there in the Great Escape last Tuesday night and rewarded with one. I would like to know do you have a favorite location or depth that you go to before dropping your rigs. I start at locations showing 1400 ft deep.. You can reply with a PM if you wish. have a good day.. JET


----------



## TCAT

Jet. Yes. I've got some favorites spots. Most are to the west. I rarely fish the canyon. When I fish the canyon I try to stay <1,400. Our fish was taken in 1,100 ft. With the bait at 175. Pay attention to your Fathometer and look for thermocline or scatter layer and try to place a bait in that zone. I use cheap line counters. Toward the west I fish much shallower water. Anywhere from 600-1,200 feet. Good luck.


----------



## Xiphius

After a little searching, and review of old tournament logs, I think the fish broke the 200# mark. It was 72" LJFL (182cm) so on the NOAA chart in kg the fish is approaching 100Kg mark This study will also be helpful to others guessing the weigh of these beasts


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

Xiphius said:


> After a little searching, and review of old tournament logs, I think the fish broke the 200# mark. It was 72" LJFL (182cm) so on the NOAA chart in kg the fish is approaching 100Kg mark This study will also be helpful to others guessing the weigh of these beasts


 
thats really cool

we never weighted our beast from last year in april : from your chart i think it weighted in around 275 # : we guessed 300. Sucka was fat too...........

88" LJFL inches


----------



## Xiphius

Yea Mike that was a hoss, Disanto (Blue Marlena) has an 80" sword and big YF


----------

